# 75th Ranger Regiment's First Female Soldier



## Marauder06 (Dec 25, 2015)

SOCOM announces first female soldier in the Ranger Regiment.

IKIS


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 25, 2015)

Snorted a little bit of beer at this part!

_Jenner enlisted with an “Option 40” contract, which means she will go straight into the Ranger Regiment.  Because of her age, her college experience, and her political wasta, she will receive a direct appointment as a captain upon completing basic training and will be assigned as a Ranger company commander.  “There is a long history of transgendered women in the Special Operations community,” she explained, “This is just the Ranger Regiment catching up to the rest of the SpecOps community.”_


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 25, 2015)

If Neutralization by Gender of the military the ultimate aim, she (:-/) is a good a start as any.

Bet those hands could handle the rope tasks of Ranger school with ease.


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Dec 31, 2015)

Dude. What the hell.


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Dec 31, 2015)

Fake the Army wouldn't do that. He's too old.


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Dec 31, 2015)

GhillieDude08 said:


> Fake the Army wouldn't do that. He's too old.


Sorry for not being attentive. You guys are trolling is.


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Dec 31, 2015)

GhillieDude08 said:


> Sorry for not being attentive. You guys are trolling is.


*us.


----------



## AWP (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 31, 2015)

See, there is an advantage to no initial 'edit' privileges !


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 31, 2015)

Wow, I don't understand what all the hate is about, just trying to educate you fine ladies and gentlemen. Or ladymen, you know, whatever.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 31, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> Wow, I don't understand what all the hate is about, just trying to educate you fine ladies and gentlemen. Or ladymen, you know, whatever.



Maybe @GhillieDude08 wasn't the only one to believe it true?  :-"


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 31, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Maybe @GhillieDude08 wasn't the only one to believe it true?  :-"


What do you mean "believe it true?"  Would I ever post something on this site that WASN'T 100% verifiable and true?  Or at least "funny and witty?"


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Jan 1, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> What do you mean "believe it true?"  Would I ever post something on this site that WASN'T 100% verifiable and true?  Or at least "funny and witty?"


That article got me at first then I checked more into it.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 1, 2016)

With a fine photoshopping job like that...this can only be the work of the Russians.


----------



## pm410 (Jan 4, 2016)

Just saw on armytimes that the Army is already submitting their plan to integrate women into infantry and arsoc. This is coming quicker than I thought!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 4, 2016)

pm410 said:


> Just saw on armytimes that the Army is already submitting their plan to integrate women into infantry and arsoc. This is coming quicker than I thought!



Army submits plan for women in infantry, armor, special operations


----------



## CQB (Jan 5, 2016)

Recruitment into Thai SF is at an all time high.


----------



## AWP (Jan 5, 2016)

CQB said:


> Recruitment into Thai SF is at an all time high.



#ladyboylivesmatter


----------



## Gunz (Jan 5, 2016)

CQB said:


> Recruitment into Thai SF is at an all time high.


 

Yet many applicants fail to pass the David Carradine Erotic Asphyxiation Closet Course.


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 5, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Yet many applicants fail to pass the David Carradine Erotic Asphyxiation Closet Course.



Hell, even some Marines need to be taught...


----------



## Gunz (Jan 5, 2016)

"Bruce can go fuck himself." -- Kris Jenner


----------

